# Sage Oracle Touch - grinding issue



## VladT (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a problem with Sage Oracle Touch. During grinding - everything works but there is a loud clicking sound. The manual does list the problem (possible cause is grinder blocked with foreign item or chute is blocked or moisture clogging) but none of the workarounds (cleaning and drying the burrs) seem to work.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's under warrantee call Sage. If this started after you had done something to the machine yourself maybe that has something to do with it.

I've noticed comments about people removing both burrs for cleaning. The basic aim on these grinders is to remove the outer burr only and clean what can be got at. Complete removal is not needed very often at all. That's all of their grinders.


----------

